# Charlie pics



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

Heres a couple of pics of my little or rather not so little boy Charlie


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

What a handsome boy he is


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Very regal! He knows he's handsome for sure


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Beauuuuuuuutiful!!!! :001_tongue:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow he looks just like my cat fluffy that i had about 27 years ago,,_


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Charlie is a handsome chap and that lovely tummy is just crying out for a rub


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Aww, makes you want to blow raspberries on his tum!!


----------



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

Pixel said:


> Charlie is a handsome chap and that lovely tummy is just crying out for a rub


Lol thats his favourite past time that, having tummy rubs, well apart from eating that is lol.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

I love the marks on his head  My dream is to have pure white cat.....but already own 3


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures lovely boy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub: And that belly definitely needs a good snuggle


----------

